# Parakeet



## Big Don (Aug 29, 2011)

A fellow walks into a pet store and asks to buy a canary. The proprietor  replies, "I'm fresh out, but I DO have a parakeet." The customer  insists on a canary, until the shop owner informs him that a parakeet  can be made to sound like a canary if one files the beak just so. "But  be careful not to file too much off, or the parakeet will drown when he  goes to take a drink of water." The potential customer decides that this  is complete ********, but thanks the shop owner politely and leaves,  sans parakeet.

He goes into another pet shop and asks for a  canary -- no luck. "But", says the shop owner, "I do have a parakeet,  and if you file the beak just so, it can be made to sound just like a  canary." He goes on to explain that filing off too much beak will  jeopardize the bird's life, due to the potential for drowning when he  takes a drink. The fellow finally decides that there is some merit to  these claims and buys the parakeet. "Besides", he thinks to himself,  "parakeets are much cheaper."

His next stop is a hardware store,  where he wanders into the file section, holding his recently purchased  bird. The owner wanders by and asks of he needs some help. The new bird  owner sheepishly explains how he intends to make his parakeet sing like a  canary.

The hardware store owner knowingly picks up a file and  hands it to him. "Here, a Nichols #2 bastard file. But be careful not to  file too much off, or the poor beastie might drown." The bird and file  owner thanks the hardware store owner and leaves for home.

A few  weeks later, the bird owner wanders into the hardware store. The owner,  recognizing him, asks how he made out with the parakeet. The fellow  looks down and sadly reports "Bird's dead".

The hardware store owner shares his sorrow and asks "Filed off too much beak?"

To which the former bird owner replies "Nah, he was dead when I took him out of the vise."


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2011)

ROFLKLITA!  When you've been around a few decades it's not often you get hit with a truly 'new' joke, one you've never heard before in any guise.  Splendid!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes indeed, was funny.


----------

